# Driver needed. NWS Chicago



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Looking for an experienced driver. NW side of Chicago. Backup position for now with room to grow into permanent position. MUST have 24/7 availability and clean license. No residential properties. PM for details.


----------

